# SMACKDOWN! in Jacksonville



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Out of nowhere I got a check from my work for overpaid insurance premiums. Needless to say, the cash didn't last long. But it was fun to spend it!

Because we spent it on WRESTLING!

Smackdown taped last night at the Veterans' Memorial Arena in Jacksonville, FL. It was unbelievably fun. This was the first time I've been to a WWE television event. Unfortunately, there's was still no Undertaker on the card, but Batista vs. Simon Dean made up for it. I don't think I've seen a funnier match since the Stone Cold / Rock / Mick Foley days. I was in stitches.

The bonus match at the end of the night was killer, too. Batista came back out to pummel Randy Orton into the ground.

Man, we gotta go see that **** again.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Word Life, brutha! 

It was AWESOME! My throat STILL is tickling from all the screaming! AND... I got a Rick Flair WOOOOO going once throughout the arena! I so totally rock! 

I have TONS of pics of the event! When I dl them to my computer at home, I will come back and post a couple of the good ones! See whatcha all missed out on! lol

So watch Smackdown tomorrow night! I don't think we are, but we could be on TV!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad you guys had fun. WWF TV tapings are awesome to be at. Now you can watch for yourselves on TV Thursday. I'll watch (for the first time in 3 years now) to see if I can find you guys.

Also, the last time a wrestling event went through your area Tammy, I had to ban somebody (Megatron). Let's see what happens this time.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

OMG! LMAO! I totally forgot about all that! Everyone here seems pretty laid back so I don't think there will be any problems. And if there is, then I will put the SMACKDOWN! LOL 

*pun fully intended!!*


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

My boyfriend and I watch wrestling every week .. for his birthday in November he went and saw SMACKDOWN in Providence. I haven't been to a event in a long time, but he is planning on taking me to one next time they are in the area


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

OMG! You totally have to go! It was the most awesome experience! Especially when you are with an Arena full of people who love it just as much as you!! Tell us all about it once you go!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I certainly will, I am looking forward to it  I love Batista, would love to see him in person


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

sounds fun. i am glad tammy is feeling better!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

No 'Taker?!  
That blows. He was on the commercials and everything. Supposed to team with Batista against Orton and ...someone. :devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I used to watch WWF and WCW religiously. Then the storylines got so preposterous, far-fetched and downright bad that I stopped watching cold turkey. I watched a few times back when the great Triple H had Evolution going. I would always think, "Hunter had better be glad Dave Batista is on his side. I wouldn't want to be staring at this human equivalent of King Kong across the ring from me for NO amount of money!"

I used to go to the matches, and probably would if someone paid my way, but coming out of my back pocket...huh-unh.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Awwwww yeah! I will DEFINATELY post some of my Batista pics! I will do that tonight when I get home! 

When we were there and Batista was wrestling Simon Dean the crowd wasn't being loud, actually kinda quiet, and I scramed out REALLY loud, "I love you Batista" It was so awesome!  

Pissed that Benoit was only in the ring for 10 seconds! And I hate Orlando Jordan even more for not letting Benoit pose!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I had a changing picture screensaver of all Batista photos  He is amazing .. Unleash the animal


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Let me first say... I truly do love you, Alex! (aka Pete - my husband)

Now let me say...

I would LOVE to unleash Batista's animal ALL OVER ME! :devil:


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

lol .. I have a boyfriendto, but like you .. Batista can be unleashed on me anyday  Mmmm


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok kiddies! Here is what you have been waiting for!!! They are kinda dark but you can still see!! Each pic is labeled so I don't have to explain them all.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

You can only do 3 at a time. So here are 3 more. lol


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

And then 3 more...


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

And again... 3 more.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I watched the show last night, loved when Batista was messing with Simon .. it was great  Must of been even better seeing it in person .. you lucky dog you


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I had a brainfart and missed the first hour. Michael Cole still annoys me and Eddie Guerrero still sucks donkeys.

When did Steven Regal come back?


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

An even better question:

When did Regal come back AS A BAD GUY?!


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

It was that much more awesome seeing it in person! It totally gives you that good feeling all over the place! I will without a doubt be going to more shows! 

Hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, thanks for sharing them  Regal came back last week and turned on Scotty .. so I am assuming that's when he came back as a bad guy  Just a guess


----------

